#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  forum (mis)bruik

## daviddewaard

waar ik me persoonlijk nogal aan stoor op dit forum is net nivo en de topcis waaronder dingen worden geplaatst.
als het over DAP ot theringinger gaat heeft iedereen zijn zegje.
maar zogouw je met een beetje serieuse zaken zoals het inregelen van een systeem processor komt heeft bijna niemand echt kennis van zaken,

Mijn 2e grote ergenis, er is een apart LIVE-topic wat naar mijn meening is bedoel voor het behandelen van zaken betreffende LIVE geluid.
om een paar voorbeelden te maken:

klinkt versteker X of versterker Y beter op mijn subs?
dit is wat mj betreft een techniek kwestie want het kan zowel live als drive-inn als de AV sector betreffen.

de vraag: hoe klinkt mijn vleugel on stage beter? hang ik er 2 sm 57's boven of een setje condensators aangevuld met een sm58 in klankgat voor de monitors klinkt mij al een heel stuk meer LIVE in de oren.

hoe gaan we om met dit forum?
een paar jaar geleden hadden we meer discussies over echt elementaire zaken en ik zie het nivo steeds meet afdalen richting de discussies over shitmerk a of shitmerk b.

misschien word het een tijd om een nieuw forum op te zetten,

ik geef mijn mening zonder mensen direct af te zeiken, ook iedere starter in de brance verdiend zijn plek, en kan de kennis van anderen gebruiken.

mijn mening is ook altijd samen weet je meer dan alleen.

----------


## moderator

Goedemorgen,

Die vergelijkingsvragen worden door de modjes in 99% van de gevallen verplaatst naar 'newbies/startersvragen".

Wanneer je niet in staat bent om het kaf van het koren te scheiden is dat namelijk een beginnerskwestie.

Minder discussies: eens, de ruimte is er wel voor!

----------


## stainz

Beste David,

Het is natuurlijk ook logisch dat er meer mensen op vragen over DAP/theringer reageren dan op serieuze vragen, veel meer mensen hebben hier ervaringen mee opgedaan. Terwijl er weinig mensen zijn die "serieus" kaas gegeten hebben van een systeem inregelen (system processing).

Ik heb wel eens geopperd bij een van de mods om een wiki-page aan te maken waar hele basis informatie op zou kunnen komen te staan waarin basisprincipes goed uitgelegd wordt. Echter kost dit dusdanig veel tijd om het op te zetten (om van het actueel houden nog maar niet te spreken...) 

Vergelijkingen van apparatuur kunnen we haast wel mee stoppen, dit is een kwestie van smaak en toch blijven mensen het maar vragen hier...

----------


## @lex

Ik plaats bij de 'shitmerk a vs. shitmerk b' en andere oninteressante topics vaak een opmerking over de zoekfunctie en plaats een vraag over het belang van het topic aangezien er binnen de kortste keren tien meningen worden geplaatst over welk van de amps het beste zou zijn (en dat is nooit een eenduidig antwoord) en dit ook nog eens wordt aagevuld met vijf andere merken/types waarom niet eens werd gevraagd.

Wat mij meer verbaast is dat er na zo'n opmerking toch nog heel veel mensen zijn die precies in diezelfde trant doorgaan met reageren en een nutteloos topic ook nog eens erg lang maken.

@lex

----------


## dj-wojcik

Wat ik steeds merk op dit forum: Iedereen komt hier om zijn klacht te bedoen. De een komt vertellen dat er inhoudelijk niet genoeg word gezegd. De ander verteld weer dat hij niet uit de voeten komt met Limburgse verhuur bedrijven. En weer een ander vind het leuk om een post te beginnen over schrijf fouten. Vind je dit irritant, ja dat kan, maar je hoeft het toch niet verplicht te lezen? Je kunt ook net dat gene lezen wat jou aantrekt tot dit forum.

Even voor de duidelijkheid wat een forum is. Forum is een oud Grieks woord voor een publieke plek, waar iedereen met elkaar van gedachten kan wisselen. In dit geval is dit een elektronische discussiegroep waar mensen met een gemeenschappelijke interesse informatie, meningen en standpunten kunnen uitwisselen.

Duidelijk toch?... Daarbij komen dus allerhande vragen over de muur. Wat jij wilt is puur een Professioneel forum. Helaas is J&H niet alleen meer Pro, maar ook voor de beginners en voor de hobbyisten.

btw: Een leuke openingspost met wel geteld 1 hoofdletter, 4 typ fouten en verkeerd leesteken gebruik. Iets waar ik me dus mateloos irriteer. Maar waarvoor ik toch ook niet iedere week een nieuwe topic moet openen?

----------


## mrVazil

> Ik heb wel eens geopperd bij een van de mods om een wiki-page aan te maken waar hele basis informatie op zou kunnen komen te staan waarin basisprincipes goed uitgelegd wordt. Echter kost dit dusdanig veel tijd om het op te zetten (om van het actueel houden nog maar niet te spreken...)



Als je hier nog steeds in geïnteresseerd ben wil ik de technische kant hiervan eventueel wel ondersteunen, maar dan moet er van hieruit natuurlijk ook volk zijn dat de invulling op zich wil nemen.

----------


## SH1000

Mag ik zeggen dat ik het echt een prima forum vind :Smile: , iets meer activiteit / berichten zou leuk zijn.

Ik ben een amateur op verreweg de meeste gebieden en toevallig (professioneel) een echte insider bij een paar onderwerpen die hier worden besproken. 

Op mijn amateur/hobby-gebieden word ik erg geholpen met goede antwoorden en de relevante discussies die ik volg. Op het gebied waar ik toevallig professioneel een insider ben, zie ik dat er erg veel detailkennis op het forum aanwezig is. Dus qua diepgang is er wat mij betreft ook niets mis.

Verder zorgen de moderators er voor dat de startersvragen ook naar het betreffende gedeelte worden verplaatst.

----------


## AJB

Ik denk dat er ontzettend veel wordt gedaan om het forum zo goed mogelijk te structureren. Voor mijzelf kan ik zeggen dat het lichtforum amper nog newbies en startersvragen bevat: deze verplaats ik bijna dagelijks naar de juiste onderwerpen. Dit geldt ook voor het aanpassen van spelfouten in topic-titels etc; we weten hoe irritant dit is.

Een goed forum begint bij jezelf: zet in de juiste topics, goede vragen met een kloppende titel: je zult zien dat de pro's die er snel doorheen scrollen, op jouw vraag antwoord gaan geven.

----------


## mvdwerff

> ...
> 
> Ik heb wel eens geopperd bij een van de mods om een wiki-page aan te maken waar hele basis informatie op zou kunnen komen te staan waarin basisprincipes goed uitgelegd wordt. Echter kost dit dusdanig veel tijd om het op te zetten (om van het actueel houden nog maar niet te spreken...) 
> 
> ....



Alleen de technische kant is even werk, de inhoud word juist geschreven door iedereen. Dit is de kracht van een wiki systeem. Iedereen controleert elkaar, en kan geschreven artikelen verbeteren.

Ik vind ook dat dit forum steeds meer centrum van kritiek is. 
Het niveau van sommige topic's is laag, maar dit komt omdat er ook veel jonge mensen als hobby actief zijn in deze wereld. Dat zij de topic's vaak fout plaatsen, vol met spelfouten typen en een onduidelijke vraagstelling hanteren is inderdaad irritant, maar je kan het niet voorkomen.

----------


## salsa

Om een hele hoop rotzooi en onzin te vermijden zou ik voorstellen om net zoals bij FaceBook een *'Like'* en '*Unlike*' button te maken.
Je kan dan wel of niet eens zijn met een bepaald geschreven tekst zonder daarbij zelf nog eens je versie te moeten belichten.
Je hoeft immers niet het commentaar opnieuw te posten.. 

Ideetje om een hoop onzin/rotzooi een beetje op te ruimen.

Dave

----------


## 4AC

> Om een hele hoop rotzooi en onzin te vermijden zou ik voorstellen om net zoals bij FaceBook een *'Like'* en '*Unlike*' button te maken.
> Je kan dan wel of niet eens zijn met een bepaald geschreven tekst zonder daarbij zelf nog eens je versie te moeten belichten.
> Je hoeft immers niet het commentaar opnieuw te posten.. 
> 
> Ideetje om een hoop onzin/rotzooi een beetje op te ruimen.
> 
> Dave



Het is wel al mogelijk om een discussie te waarderen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Zoals al eerder gemeld hoef je niet alles te lezen en overal je mening over te geven. Ik ben op nog een aantal andere fora aktief en mij valt op dat er op dit forum uiterst vriendelijk en correct met elkaar omgegaan wordt ongeacht het kennis niveau en dat is best wel bijzonder te noemen.
Het is onvermijdelijk dat er topics zijn die voor de pro's onder ons totaal oninteressant zijn terwijl andere topics voor beginners een dusdanig hoog niveau hebben dat ze bij de topictitel de weg al kwijt zijn.
Denk ook dat de pro's minder aan dit forum hebben dan de beginners, de pro's hebben meer ervaring en vaak ook meer bronnen om hun kennis uit te putten. Wel valt me op dat er vaak weinig waardering is voor de tijd die de pro's steken in het uitleggen van zaken. En vaak zijn de vragenstellers te lui om eerst de zoekfunctie eens te raadplegen.

----------


## NesCio01

_as we dan tog besig syn, ken er
dan ook niet es wat aan speelingsvauwten
worden gedaan en ook nog es een bietjuh 
kaiken noar de interru, uhhh interruh, uhhh
interpunctie bdoel ik.
_
en zo hebben we allemaal onze ergernissen,
nog voordat we inhoudelijk ingaan op de vraag
die wordt gesteld?

as ut maor mooi klinkt!

grtz

----------


## @lex

> _as we dan tog besig syn, ken er
> dan ook niet es wat aan speelingsvauwten
> worden gedaan en ook nog es een bietjuh 
> kaiken noar de interru, uhhh interruh, uhhh
> interpunctie bdoel ik.
> _
> en zo hebben we allemaal onze ergernissen,
> nog voordat we inhoudelijk ingaan op de vraag
> die wordt gesteld?
> ...



Om een quote van iemand anders te gebruiken:

First make it work, then make it look good!

Met andere woorden: zet eerst je vraag/vragen in essentie in een topic of reactie en haal er daarna even de erdoor geglipte fouten uit. Ik voel me steeds meer een ouwe lul worden als het me niet meer lukt me zonder ergernis door de talloze fouten en sms-taal te worstelen. En ik heb echt de indruk dat het in de afgelopen vijf jaar heel veel erger is geworden op het forum.

Wat mij betreft geldt: je vraagt iemand met meer kennis op een bepaald vlak je te helpen, behandel deze persoon dan met respect. Je hoeft geen 'u' te zeggen, maar iemand op straat aanspreken met: 'ken je me ff w@ uitlegge' is ook respectloos!

@lex

----------


## NesCio01

@Lex: shake hands

grtz

----------


## renevanh

> Wat mij betreft geldt: je vraagt iemand met meer kennis op een bepaald vlak je te helpen, behandel deze persoon dan met respect. Je hoeft geen 'u' te zeggen, maar iemand op straat aanspreken met: 'ken je me ff w@ uitlegge' is ook respectloos!



+1   
(of is dat...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## SH1000

> Om een quote van iemand anders te gebruiken:
> 
> First make it work, then make it look good!
> 
> Met andere woorden: zet eerst je vraag/vragen in essentie in een topic of reactie en haal er daarna even de erdoor geglipte fouten uit. Ik voel me steeds meer een ouwe lul worden als het me niet meer lukt me zonder ergernis door de talloze fouten en sms-taal te worstelen. En ik heb echt de indruk dat het in de afgelopen vijf jaar heel veel erger is geworden op het forum.
> 
> @lex



Ironisch dat juist in het eerste bericht (de initiele klacht) de meeste schrijffouten te vinden zijn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mrVazil

Om even terug te komen op die wiki...

Zijn er mensen die daarin geïnteresseerd zijn en die daar het nut van in zien?

Ik ben bereid om een domeinnaam te zorgen en de wiki op te zetten, maar dat is natuurlijk enkel nuttig indien er mensen bereid zijn om artikels te schrijven, en indien er een kleine groep is die daar actief op wil modereren en controleren, want zo'n wiki dient wel onderhouden te worden natuurlijk.

----------


## ralph

Idee van een Wiki borrelt al jaren rond de aankomende vakantie op...en blijft vervolgens steken in een goed voornemen.
Voegt imo ook weinig tot niets toe aan het ingeven van een zoekterm in bijvoorbeeld Google

Een wiki voor deze niche branche is net zoiets als een billboard langs de A4 voor een RVS Splitnifter...

----------


## renevanh

> Zijn er mensen die daarin geïnteresseerd zijn en die daar het nut van in zien?



Ja, zeker. Als je een goede wiki hebt die correct is, wordt bijgehouden waar nodig en geen onzin vermeld, dan kun je daar een goede naam mee opbouwen en als belangrijke basis gezien worden. Dat zou op heel veel fora al de meest onbenullige vragen schelen. 
Ik vind wel dat zo'n wiki onafhankelijk moet zijn, dus niet gebonden aan een bedrijf of webshop.


Waar ik alleen bang voor ben is dat er discussies ontstaan over wat er wel en niet op de wiki mag. Een tijdje terug hadden we hier een discussie over krachtstroom waar toen besloten is dat niet te plaatsen/voort te zetten in verband met de veiligheid. Die veiligheidsargumenten tellen natuurlijk ook op het gebied van rigging en staging. Je moet als onafhankelijke wiki wel zorgen dat wanneer je hier iets over opneemt dat ook correct is en heel duidelijk in je disclaimer vermelden dat je niet aansprakelijk bent.

Mijn inziens is een wiki waar dit soort elementaire delen voor ons vakgebied ontbreken redelijk nutteloos. Het is het dan gewoon net niet compleet en dat zou jammer zijn.

Denk er ook even aan dat als zo'n wiki een succes wordt er behoorlijk wat data en databaseruimte doorheen gejaagd wordt. Dat gaat al snel veel geld kosten.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik vind dit forum en zn zoekmachine best een aardig alternatief voor een wiki. 

Verder heb ik daar niks mee, de geluidshandel zit nou eenmaal vol met merkengeilerds, en iedere straathoek-boxendozer is natuurlijk dealer, importeur en fabrikant van de meuk. Nogal vragen om ruzie op de wiki. 

Als de industrie eindelijk gestandaardiseerd is volgens een bepaalde norm kun je er eens over nadenken, maar als iedere boerenlul zijn boxje als het beste ooit op de markt zet kan ik de ruzies al voorspellen. Nog afgezien van een aansprakelijkheid als er weer eens een toren omvalt, " op de HuppelWiki stond dat het wel goed was zo.."


verder ben ik van mening dat de TopicStarter oorverdovend stil is..

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik moet heel eerlijk zeggen dat, in het algemeen, de omgang op de forum redelijk normaal te noemen is. Natuurlijk blijf je op een forum met mensen van verschillende achtergronden, opleiding, ervaring etc. zitten... ik vrees dat dit inherent aan een forum blijft. 

Daarbij blijft het via een forume een moeilijke manier van communiceren waarbij de interpretatie van de fora-genoten niet noodzakelijk hetgene hoeft te zijn wat de TS had bedoeld....en tsja, dan is een misverstand snel geboren.

Ook hier komt het incidenteel (en dan ook echt incidenteel) voor dat een discussie beslecht wordt met het argument "die van mij was duurder, dus die zal wel beter zijn", maar dat valt redelijk mee.

Ook onze modjes schieten niet op alles en nog wat slotjes... als dingen echt de verkeerde kant opgaan wordt er ingegrepen... (en naar alle eerlijkheid, meestal wel terecht :Wink:  :Wink: )

De reden dan er meer mensen zijn met een mening over bijv. DAP en Behringer is gelegen in het feit dat door de prijsstelling van veel producten heel toegankelijk is en er dus ook veel gebruikers van zijn. Daarbij hebben de pro-gebruikers er meestal een ongezouten mening over die ook 
graag geventileerd wordt.

Ikzelf heb een aantal topics gestart (de db-race, welke instellingen voor processor?? etc.) en moet zeggen dat er wel degelijk inhoudelijk gereageerd wordt. Waarbij ik merkte dat bij 'welke instellingen voor processor???' dat veelal er behoorlijk terughoudend gereageerd wordt (misschien omdat men toch niet altijd zo heel zeker zijn van hun settings??)

Goed om te zien dat de TS in ieder gelezen en waarschijnlijk gezocht heeft op dit forum... Het leuke is dat je je hier actief kan mengen in de discuss(hint naar de TS om dat dan ook vooral te doen in dit topic :Wink: ).

Verder is geluid en aanverwante zaken niet altijd een absolute wetenschap, dus er zullen vaak meerdere oplossingen mogelijk zijn. Deze oplossingen kunnen varieren op basis van kennis, inzicht, ervaring, achtergrond en materiaal etc. Het gaat nu eenmaal om geluid (en soms emotie). 

Ceteris paribus (de overige omstandigheden gelijk blijvend) is voor geluid echt niet van toepassing zoals in de economische wetenschap.... dus zoalng niet alle omstandigheden gelijk zijn, blijven meerdere oplossingen mogelijk.....

----------


## vasco

Om weer ontopic te komen, en dat is niet de vraag naar een wiki, moet je op een forum als deze toch altijd rekening houden dat vooral beginners hier komen via zoekmachines. Deze beginnersgroep is nu eenmaal vele male groter dan de pro's welke hun weg wel vinden door middel van de eigen ervaringen maar ook direct kunnen terugvallen op collega's en fabrikanten met hun vragen als ook specifieke opleidingen en workshops.

Als ik dit op mijzelf betrek kan ik veelal zelf de oplossing wel bedenken en anders wel zelf ontdekken/vinden. Dit heet ervaring en de meeste kennis haal je nu eenmaal niet uit een forum. De vragen die men hier vaak ziet hadden met Google of het interne zoeksysteem in een paar tellen gevonden kunnen worden waardoor deze hier (nogmaals) te stellen het alleen maar langer duurt voordat je een (geschikt/correct) antwoord krijgt. De (jongere) cultuur is schijnbaar tegenwoordig; "Waarom zelf zoeken als ik andere aan het werk kan zetten." Ja, aan deze "cultuur" kan ik mij dan weer wel storen.

Denk dat wij allemaal best een ander willen helpen, anders waren wij geen lid en gaven wij geen input. Als ik andere fora op internet zoals deze bekijk dan zijn wij hier zelfs heel behulpzaam en vriendelijk tegen elkaar.

----------


## daviddewaard

Het Maken van een Wiki lijkt me een goed idee,
alhoewel je hier wel weer moet uitkijken met veiligheid t.b.v rigging en stroom. voor het geval een of andere beunhaas de WIKI gaat gebruiken als handleding over het ophangen van een paar bananen boxen en de hele zooi naar beneden komt pleuren met alle gevolgen van dien.

over taalfouten: ik begruip mensen hen ergernis maar gelukkig heb ik meer verstand van techniek dan van de nederlansche taal. ik ben dan ook lichtelijk dyslectisch.

maar ik vind nog steeds dat er meer opgelet moet worden in welke onderdelen van het forum topics gestartd moeten worden en dat ze actiever verplaatst moeten worden door de admin's
zoals vandaag een topic over hoezen voor subwoofers heeft in mijn ogen totaal geen relevantie met LIVE audio en zou naar mijn smaak naar het techniek forum verplaatst moeten worden.

----------


## Rieske

Als er mensen actief een serieus pro audo wiki willen oprichten, dan stel ik hierbij een heeeele mooie domeinnaam beschikbaar.

----------


## moderator

> maar ik vind nog steeds dat er meer opgelet moet worden in welke onderdelen van het forum topics gestartd moeten worden en dat ze actiever verplaatst moeten worden door de admin's
> zoals vandaag een topic over hoezen voor subwoofers heeft in mijn ogen totaal geen relevantie met LIVE audio en zou naar mijn smaak naar het techniek forum verplaatst moeten worden.



@dadiddewaard;
Je hebt uiteraard recht op je eigen mening, maar ik wil je wel heel graag meegeven dat het moderatingteam niet de hele dag achter de computer zit te wachten totdat er iemand iets in een verkeerd forum onderdeel plaatst.

De edits komen in 90% van de gevallen binnen 24 uur, in 99% van de gevallen binnen 48 uur.
Een vrij schappelijke responsetijd in mijn ogen voor een vrijwillige(!) functie naast normale beroepsmatige activiteiten in de entertainment industrie ( dus inclusief onregelmatige werktijden...)

Wat hoezen met techniek te maken hebben mag je ( op het fabricageproces na) een keer onder het genot van een frisje uitleggen, dat slaat namelijk nergens op.

Ik ben van mening dat je meer vraagt dan je mag verwachten, mag ik dat zo zeggen?

----------


## Stefan-w

> Een vrij schappelijke responsetijd in mijn ogen voor een vrijwillige(!) functie naast normale beroepsmatige activiteiten in de entertainment industrie ( dus inclusief onregelmatige werktijden...)



Al het werk dat moderators op dit forum verrichten is dat allemaal of vrijwillige basis?  :EEK!:

----------


## daviddewaard

Beste Moderator, 
Het was helemaal niet bedoeld om jullie als moderators aan te vallen en ik snap dat jullie niet altijd alla minuuut kunnen reageren,
En ik verwacht ook niet dat jullie dit doen..

het lijkt mij alleen fijn als mede forum gebruikers hun topics zouden plaatsen waar het thuishoort.
i.p.v alle in het live-topic te dumpen







> @dadiddewaard;
> Je hebt uiteraard recht op je eigen mening, maar ik wil je wel heel graag meegeven dat het moderatingteam niet de hele dag achter de computer zit te wachten totdat er iemand iets in een verkeerd forum onderdeel plaatst.
> 
> De edits komen in 90% van de gevallen binnen 24 uur, in 99% van de gevallen binnen 48 uur.
> Een vrij schappelijke responsetijd in mijn ogen voor een vrijwillige(!) functie naast normale beroepsmatige activiteiten in de entertainment industrie ( dus inclusief onregelmatige werktijden...)
> 
> Wat hoezen met techniek te maken hebben mag je ( op het fabricageproces na) een keer onder het genot van een frisje uitleggen, dat slaat namelijk nergens op.
> 
> Ik ben van mening dat je meer vraagt dan je mag verwachten, mag ik dat zo zeggen?

----------


## axs

> Al het werk dat moderators op dit forum verrichten is dat allemaal of vrijwillige basis?



Helemaal vrijwillig en in mijn geval zelfs een internationale job  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefan-w

> Helemaal vrijwillig en in mijn geval zelfs een internationale job



Wouw en ik maar denken dat het een mooi betaald baantje was die je rustig vanachter je pc kon uitvoeren  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dikke Respect!

----------


## moderator

AH! Bericht had ik anders uitgelegd David.

Moderating gebeurt door een clubje vrijwilligers, vakidioten...

Ze zijn herkenbaar aan de blauwe nickname in de forum onderdelen waar ze actief zijn als moderator.


Eigenlijk, als ik verkeerd samenvat dan wordt ik ongetwijfeld gecorrigeerd, is dit onderwerp een oproep om onderwerpen in het juiste forum onderdeel te starten.

Dat secondeer ik volledig! merendeel van de acties van het moderating team betreft het verplaatsen van een onderwerp naar het juiste ondredeel.....

.....maar........

We hebben een sub forum "over deze forums", bedoeld voor alles wat over het forum gaat.

We hebben ook de lounge, die bedoeld is voor slap geleuter en alles met een knipoog.

En waar plaats je nu precies de oproep om beter op te letten waar je een onderwerp aanmaakt?

...ik vind 'm grappig  :Wink: 

ps. Axs, Kort- SM tellen we feitelijk al niet meer als buitenland hoor...

----------


## mrVazil

dream on mod, Limburg onafhankelijk  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> dream on mod, Limburg onafhankelijk



Eindelijk... na Griekenland en Portugal nu ook Limburg uit de Euro !!!

----------


## Drumvogel

We moeten ons dan wel beseffen dat DAP en Showtec dan duurder worden! Invoerrecht enzo.

En ik dacht dat we in '74 al gestopt waren met het ondermijnen van Limburg...

----------


## axs

> ps. Axs, Kort- SM tellen we feitelijk al niet meer als buitenland hoor...



Ben ondertussen al verhuisd vanuit Kort-SM naar Newerchurchs  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Eindelijk... na Griekenland en Portugal nu ook Limburg uit de Euro !!!



Ik word er ondertussen wel moe van. Om iedere keer weer aan te horen dat Limburg onafhankelijk van Nederland moet worden gemaakt. Terwijl ik ondertussen toch blij ben dat eigenlijk al het uitschot buiten Limburg zit :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en dat we geen last hebben van die klootzakjes

----------


## NesCio01

"_Da heel Limburg Hollands l*lt_?"

en de gouverneur ook gewoan 
Commissaris v/d Koningin heet?

grt

----------


## showband

> Ik word er ondertussen wel moe van. Om iedere keer weer aan te horen dat Limburg onafhankelijk van Nederland moet worden gemaakt. Terwijl ik ondertussen toch blij ben dat eigenlijk al het uitschot buiten Limburg zit en dat we geen last hebben van die klootzakjes



die figuren met geblondeerd haar bedoel je?  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ik snap je opmerken niet helemaal. Maar wanneer je door Rotterdam loopt weet je precies waarover ik het heb. Daar hebben wij hier in Limburg en waarschijnlijk in Friesland geen of nauwelijks last van. :Big Grin:

----------


## Big Bang

> Terwijl ik ondertussen toch blij ben dat eigenlijk al het uitschot buiten Limburg zit en dat we geen last hebben van die klootzakjes



Loop niet te lullen.

www.ad.nl/misdaadmeter

Je ziet hier dat de misdaadcijfers in eerste instantie vooral afhankelijk zijn van de bevolkingsdichtheid. Bovendien stonden in 2009 (van 2010 kan ik niet zo'n mooi lijstje vinden) steden als Roermond en Heerlen (plaats 7 en 8) hoger in de lijst als steden als Utrecht, Gouda en Leiden.

En als inwoner van de stad die al jaren bovenaan staat als meest onveilige stad van Nederland (en dan woon ik ook nog eens in Woensel-Noord  :Wink: ) kan ik jullie vertellen dat t allemaal wel meevalt met de criminaliteit in Nederland...  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

> Ik snap je opmerken niet helemaal. Maar wanneer je door Rotterdam loopt weet je precies waarover ik het heb. Daar hebben wij hier in Limburg en waarschijnlijk in Friesland geen of nauwelijks last van.



Ik loop met alle plezier vaak door rotterdam, amsterdams zuid of den haag . Waar het gezellig winkelen is op de markt in de schilderswijk (ja die wijk die op TV altijd als voorbeeld voor de allochtone mislukking misbruikt wordt) De bijlmer was vroeger wel heel erg. Als "stadse" wordt ik net zo goed lastiggevallen door lokale snotneuzen in limland, overijssel en zeker in friesland (raar volk soms). Als ik lokale snotneuzen in rotterdam zie. De taal is anders. Of "mot ik je us op uwwe bek rossen"  of  "ik ga je doodvermoorden, ja man.  ik weet waar je huis woont". Maar schering en inslag is het niet. 

En ik kan je vertellen dat ik objectief meer en vaker problemen heb met publiek in schuur_feesten_ dan met de gewone mensen in "het westen" waar iedereen zo bang voor is.

"Geblondeerd" bedoel ik de limburgse voorman van het fatsoen mee...  :Wink:  Die was ironisch bedoeld....je weet wel... randstad humor  :Embarrassment:  als reactie op "Terwijl ik ondertussen toch blij ben dat eigenlijk al het uitschot buiten Limburg zit". Dan moet ik aan stadsgenood en import hagenees W denken die nu,_ terecht opgemerkt,_ buiten Limburg zit. Hij zit in mijn gemeenteraad. Alleen voor die 1200euro per maand dat ie krijgt komt ie letterlijk nooit iets doen. Helaas dat soort tuig hebben we hier wel.

maar we dwalen af.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> maar we dwalen af.



meen je niet... 

Ik vond Limburg uit de Euro al een leuke, maar het wordt dus nu Zeeland uit de NAVO, of Friesland uit de MelkUnie?  
LOL, vind m eigenlijk steeds leuker worden, deze ergenis..

----------


## NesCio01

Wat doen we dan met Oerol?

grtz

btw: kZag Firefox in t Frysk.....

----------


## AJB

Friesland wordt stiekem toch het centrum van een nieuw koninkrijk... :Big Grin:

----------


## ajdeboer

> Friesland wordt stiekem toch het centrum van een nieuw koninkrijk...



Met Drachten als hoofdstad zeker?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Monarchisch centrum... maar idd: Drachten rocks! (Al woon ik daar inmiddels niet meer...)

----------


## NesCio01

uhhhhh,

direct out op z'n Fries?
 :Smile: 
grtz

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Drek Uut!?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ajdeboer

> Drek Uut!?



Zoiets ja.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Volgens de regels wordt het echter "Fuortendaliks út".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Radar

Wat was de titel van dit topic ook al weer? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Drumvogel

> Loop niet te lullen.
> 
> www.ad.nl/misdaadmeter
> 
> Je ziet hier dat de misdaadcijfers in eerste instantie vooral afhankelijk zijn van de bevolkingsdichtheid. Bovendien stonden in 2009 (van 2010 kan ik niet zo'n mooi lijstje vinden) steden als Roermond en Heerlen (plaats 7 en 8) hoger in de lijst als steden als Utrecht, Gouda en Leiden.
> 
> En als inwoner van de stad die al jaren bovenaan staat als meest onveilige stad van Nederland (en dan woon ik ook nog eens in Woensel-Noord ) kan ik jullie vertellen dat t allemaal wel meevalt met de criminaliteit in Nederland...



Volgens de geleerden ook de slimste gemeente van de wereld...

----------


## Big Bang

> Volgens de geleerden ook de slimste gemeente van de wereld...



Regio zelfs. Helmond hoort daar ook bij.. Zelfs met een handicap hebben we nog gewonnen :Big Grin:  [/ helmond bash modus  :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------

